# Need help re a bird i found



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

I found a lovely bird in my garden yesterday, he has a ring round his leg with numbers and letters on it, is there anyway of tracing the owners through this ring and if so how.

He is now in my house in a bird cage 

Thnak you


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

What kind of bird is it? If it's a racing pigeon sometimes they have the owners name address etc stamped on their flight feathers, or if google it I'm sure there is a racing pigeon website for lost and found birds.
If it is a parrot type bird then birdline are the ones to contact.
For birds of prey I'm sure there is a lost and found website for those too!

Just keep the bird warm and dry, offer water and food if you know wha type of bird it is and what it eats. Is it injured or sick? - how easy was it to catch?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What type of bird is it? Is s/he injured at all?

This link may help as it details different types of rings & organisations regarding the different types so hopefully someone will help you

Euring Web Recoveries


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

The bird is a rosella parakeet, absolutely beautiful, well looked after and not injured or sick in any way. The reason it came into my garden is because i keep chickens and have food and water down for them so he came down as it was hungry and thirsty.

It is tame to an extent and it seems to talk a little, we are sure it said hello and he laughs as well.

I would really like to get it back to his rightful owners, by the way, i'm calling it a he but i have no idea.
I will try the birdline and the web recoveries and see how i get on.

Thanks


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rigsby1967 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> The bird is a rosella parakeet, absolutely beautiful, well looked after and not injured or sick in any way. The reason it came into my garden is because i keep chickens and have food and water down for them so he came down as it was hungry and thirsty.
> 
> ...


Just googled a pic of one as I don't know much about birds - wow, they are beautiful!

Good luck with helping him out


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Just googled a pic of one as I don't know much about birds - wow, they are beautiful!
> 
> Good luck with helping him out


He is stunning .

Im just trying to get his number from the tag he wears without upseting him, but i have a dog trainer coming to my house later and she works with birds so she may have better idea on handling him without scaring him stupid


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

awwww I hope you find his owners!

I used to have canaries and the thought of them escaping used to make me feel sick every time I opened the door of their house!

like if your dog runs off down the road you at least have a small chance of catching up with them or them stopping because they have smelled something they want to sniff but when something flies off you basically have no chance hahaha


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

I said to my son the owners maybe really upset but his way of looking at it is if they had looked after it properly in the first place he wouldn't have flown off, ie getting his wing clipped, so i don't think he's to impressed with me looking for his owners and has aked if he can take it home with him.

Im sort of managing to get the number from his ring, but will have a better chance later when the dog trainer turns up.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rigsby1967 said:


> I said to my son the owners maybe really upset but his way of looking at it is if they had looked after it properly in the first place he wouldn't have flown off, ie getting his wing clipped, so i don't think he's to impressed with me looking for his owners and has aked if he can take it home with him.
> 
> Im sort of managing to get the number from his ring, but will have a better chance later when the dog trainer turns up.


But in fairness it may have been an accident that the bird escaped. I would be distraught should our bird managed this 

We have a parrot & her wings aren't clipped which I realise means that if she escapes she will fly off but also means she is able to fly around at home should she wish. She enjoys this alot so I wouldn't want to prevent her from doing this, it does mean though we have to be so vigilant about not leaving doors or windows open.

I regularly have nightmares about this so am really OTT at the moment & drive my OH mad!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

rigsby1967 said:


> I said to my son the owners maybe really upset but his way of looking at it is if they had looked after it properly in the first place he wouldn't have flown off, ie getting his wing clipped, so i don't think he's to impressed with me looking for his owners and has aked if he can take it home with him.
> 
> Im sort of managing to get the number from his ring, but will have a better chance later when the dog trainer turns up.


that's a good point but then again he might be kept in a really large cage and able to fly in it or he might be allowed time to fly around in the house and that's why they've not clipped his wings

he might even be being looked after by the owner's friend or something whilst they're on holiday and they're not used to him and he got out. ..the possibilities are endless.. .I hope he does have loving owners though


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> But in fairness it may have been an accident that the bird escaped. I would be distraught should our bird managed this
> 
> !


Yes thats my thinking as well, i was petrified my duck (RIP Crispy XX) would fly away, admitedly he was an indoor duck but he tried to fly away one time and as luck would have it he couldn't get very high so my son (as over 6 ft tall) managed to catch him mid air while we were all out in the garden.

I have been looking at the Euring website and trying to make sense of the ring around the birds foot but so far no luck but i have big hopes he will get back .

So far i'm way to reluctant to put posters out on the lamposts incase anyone tries to claim him but i have thought i will kind of put a description up saying something like VERY colourful bird found, has ring on his leg, so anyone claiming its thiers can let me know what colour it is and what number and colour is on the leg ring (just so he doesn't get into the wrong hands)


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

That's a good idea regarding what to put up regrding a basic description.

Thios thread though has made me think about what we could possibly do to ensure that we have no accidents during the summer as we are far more likely to be in & out of the garden if the weather is nice.

We haven't had our parrot long & I would never forgive myself should we be so careless & leave a door or window open. I may have a look at screens for windows, etc


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> We have a parrot & her wings aren't clipped which I realise means that if she escapes she will fly off but also means she is able to fly around at home should she wish. She enjoys this alot so I wouldn't want to prevent her from doing this, it does mean though we have to be so vigilant about not leaving doors or windows open.
> !


How lovely to hear that you have not clipped your birds wings. There is no reason on earth the clip the wings of any beautiful creature. Clipping their wings will not always stop them escaping and if they do escape they are less likely to look after themselves.


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> that's a good point but then again he might be kept in a really large cage and able to fly in it or he might be allowed time to fly around in the house and that's why they've not clipped his wings


Yes i mentioned that to my son. I feel so sorry for the bird here, he has a cage, food and water but i have no toys for him to play with and i dare not let him out to fly as i have 2 cats.

He must be able to fly about the house and not locked in his cage all day hence escaping from his owners. I "feel" whoever he belongs to is someone fairly local, i just don't think he would have come from to far afield somehow.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Rigsby 1967 Have you tried ringing the local vets. I would try ringing vets up to a few miles away as it could have travelled. The vets should have a lost and found book. Also there is a bird register online that you could register on and also see if anyone has posted that they have lost one.
What area are you in?


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh thanks Tinamary, no i hadn't thought about that, i will certainly try that once the dog trainer has left .

Im in the Bedfordshire area


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

have a look on ,parrotalert , it is a site for lost,stolen or escaped birds,good luck ...tim


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

rigsby1967 said:


> Yes thats my thinking as well, i was petrified my duck (RIP Crispy XX) would fly away, admitedly he was an indoor duck but he tried to fly away one time and as luck would have it he couldn't get very high so my son (as over 6 ft tall) managed to catch him mid air while we were all out in the garden.
> 
> I have been looking at the Euring website and trying to make sense of the ring around the birds foot but so far no luck but i have big hopes he will get back .
> 
> So far i'm way to reluctant to put posters out on the lamposts incase anyone tries to claim him but i have thought i will kind of put a description up saying something like VERY colourful bird found, has ring on his leg, so anyone claiming its thiers can let me know what colour it is and what number and colour is on the leg ring (just so he doesn't get into the wrong hands)


can i just ask. . . .i know it's a bit off topic but when you had your duck indoors did it wear a "duck diaper"? because my boyfriend keeps joking about keeping ours indoors but the nappies are so expensive!!!


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> can i just ask. . . .i know it's a bit off topic but when you had your duck indoors did it wear a "duck diaper"? because my boyfriend keeps joking about keeping ours indoors but the nappies are so expensive!!!


No, Crispy never wore the nappies and ive got to admit he did make a massive mess and needed cleaning up each time but i refused to put him out as he was on his own and we'd had him from an egg through the post, i later got some chickens who lived outside but the fox got 7 of them , i now have a 10ft X 10ft galvanised run to keep them safe at night. i THINK you can get re-usable nappies so it's just a one of payment and then the cleaning of them.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

rigsby1967 said:


> No, Crispy never wore the nappies and ive got to admit he did make a massive mess and needed cleaning up each time but i refused to put him out as he was on his own and we'd had him from an egg through the post, i later got some chickens who lived outside but the fox got 7 of them , i now have a 10ft X 10ft galvanised run to keep them safe at night. i THINK you can get re-usable nappies so it's just a one of payment and then the cleaning of them.


ahhhhhhhhhh right that makes sense. . .I don't think my OH's dream of having them in the house will come true since in our new house it's brand new cream carpets through the whole house except for tiles in the kitchen and conservatory soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo even with the nappies I'd be terrified hahahahaha


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

The ring will probably not find the owner...unlike on pigeons. Pet shops,vets,local papers will probably bring a result.
The only birds I would consider clipping feathers on would be poultry...it's cruel for others that need to fly to exercise.


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well i've registered with a couple of lost and found websites and put in lost adds.

I have also looked up vets and as there are soooo many i will phone them all tomorrow.

This questions maybe simple to some bird keepers but not to me, can birds have a chip? If so i can get him checked at the vet tomorrow too.

Thank you


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

poohdog said:


> The ring will probably not find the owner...unlike on pigeons. Pet shops,vets,local papers will probably bring a result.
> The only birds I would consider clipping feathers on would be poultry...it's cruel for others that need to fly to exercise.


Ah, pet shops and papers are another good idea, thank you .

Can i put some pics up of him on here??


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

the initials on the band are ps and fs the rest are numbers could that be the breeders initials? if so is there a way of tracking the breeder?

thanks


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

If you don't find the owners i would be willing to give it a forever home.


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

tinamary said:


> If you don't find the owners i would be willing to give it a forever home.


I would love to be able to give it a forever home but as i have a pup, 2 cats and 7 chickens i feel i really can't give it the proper care and time it needs, and money to look after it too.
The puppy is having training as he's only 12 weeks old so he is taking alot of time on his own, and i think given half a chance the bird would be able to talk (as we think we have heard him trying to talk) and have a real great life with the right person.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

rigsby1967 said:


> Well i've registered with a couple of lost and found websites and put in lost adds.
> 
> I have also looked up vets and as there are soooo many i will phone them all tomorrow.
> 
> ...


They can be chipped



rigsby1967 said:


> the initials on the band are ps and fs the rest are numbers could that be the breeders initials? if so is there a way of tracking the breeder?
> 
> thanks


The PS could mean is a Parrot Society ring, The FS will be breeders initials. There should also be a letter for the ring size


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

hawksport said:


> They can be chipped
> 
> The PS could mean is a Parrot Society ring, The FS will be breeders initials. There should also be a letter for the ring size


Thanks hawksport.

Yes he does have a letter for the ring size and a year that my son saw was the year he was born.

I have joined the parrot society and put a notice in the forum to see if anyone comes forward for him.


----------

